

Judge orders defendant to decrypt PGP-protected laptop - there
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-10172866-38.html

======
sam_in_nyc
And what happens if he claims to have forgotten the password?

What happens in legal cases, as they mentioned, where I have to hand over the
key to a safe, and I've lost the key?

~~~
timf
You might be interested in this:

<http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/?s=plausible-deniability>

